
Ask HN: Why are programming communities becoming so politically correct? - too_late
I&#x27;ve been trying to find a new language to get into, after becoming bored with Ruby. I find that a lot of languages out there are intentionally maintaining communities that strive to shelter people like Adria Richards. They want to make sure that nobody is &#x27;offended&#x27; and I think the idea is to somehow safeguard the community from those who might inhibit its progress, but I believe that it in fact does the opposite.<p>If we traveled back in time fifty years and showed people off the street video of a black president, mosques next to churches, and women having equal pay beside their male counterparts, there would be a considerable portion of people that would describe the whole thing as &#x27;offensive&#x27; right?<p>I want to find a language I can really sink my teeth into, and go to conferences and attend meetups, but not at the expense of my dignity. I don&#x27;t mind offending people, I don&#x27;t mind when people are coarse to me, I don&#x27;t mind hearing the truth spoken as it is, and I can appreciate people that get to the point and don&#x27;t sugarcoat everything to avoid offending someone.<p>What should I do?
======
sridca
> What should I do?

I had thought about this topic. See my past comments:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10372461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10372461)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10372527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10372527)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10405881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10405881)

Being considerate of others is important, but that shouldn't come at the cost
of being afraid to speak up one's well-reasoned viewpoints. I already sense
members of Hacker News beginning to speak up frankly; now we just need to take
the same attitude out to the real world (outside of the internet) such that
incidents like Donglegate or Github-Horvath do not repeat themselves.

------
stray
The SJW invasion of github has expanded?

A good first step might be to move everything you can to gitlab -- especially
if that means you can downgrade your github subscription (private repos on
gitlab are free).

Common Lisp people still seem to interpret censorship as damage and route
around it.

An attempted SJW takeover of comp.lang.lisp would be most musing.

